# Where is RCA3?



## Benzri (Sep 24, 2015)

Does anybody know? I saw an offer but wasnt sure where it was


----------



## magmara (Mar 5, 2017)

Amazon Prime Now UCA3 is in Santa Monica

11800 W Olympic Blvd
Los Angeles, CA 90064


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

Benzri said:


> Does anybody know? I saw an offer but wasnt sure where it was


Probably restaurant delivery. We just had ours changed to RFL3.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

UberPasco said:


> We just had ours changed to RFL3.


Should have made it ROFL3.


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

oicu812 said:


> Should have made it ROFL3.


R,FML3


----------

